#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Ledje als controle lampje op 220v

## Boi

Heeft er iemand een schema'tje voor mij om een Ledje als controle lampje op 220v te plaatsen.
Ik wil n.l. op mijn 400v slof met 3x 220v uitgangen een ledje op iedere 220v+ pool hebben zodat ik kan zien dat alle fasen aanwezig zijn.

----------


## Zinzi

Bij deze:
Circuits Online - Schakelingen - 230 V LED
Maar kijk goed uit, we hebben het wel over een gevaarlijke spanning! Ik zou als ik jou was even verder kijken naar de kant en klare 230v neonsignaallampjes. Haast even duur en een stuk simpeler en veiliger...

----------


## Boi

Zal er naar kijken, bedankt.

----------


## speakertech

> Heeft er iemand een schema'tje voor mij om een Ledje als controle lampje op 220v te plaatsen.
> Ik wil n.l. op mijn 400v slof met 3x 220v uitgangen een ledje op iedere 220v+ pool hebben zodat ik kan zien dat alle fasen aanwezig zijn.



Gewoon bij Farnell te koop, als vervanger voor de ééngats neonlampjes.
Dit bestelnummer is er bijvoorbeeld eentje 1369249 .
Houdt er rekening mee dat bij een fout in de installatie, de spanning op de fasen vaak hoger kan zijn als 230 volt. Een neonpitje is daar dan weer iets beter tegen bestand. Neonpitjes hebben dan weer het nadeel dat ze ook op de kabelcapaciteit kunnen branden.

Speakertech

----------


## Boi

En die soldeer je gewoon tussen de + en de - pool?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> En die soldeer je gewoon tussen de + en de - pool?



Nee, tussen fase en 0. Wisselspanning heeft geen + en - pool.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## RenéE

Bij een ontbrekende nul zal het sterpunt trouwens niet verschuiven als je 3 gelijke lampjes gebruikt en lijkt alles in orde te zijn totdat je de boel gaat belasten. Hou daar ook rekening mee.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Sterpuntverschuiving bij een zwevende nul zal sowieso niet optreden als je LEDjes gebruikt. Daar heb je wel iets grotere stromen voor nodig...

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Renee bedoelt dat als de nulgeleider onderbroken is, de 3 ledjes toch blijven branden en je dus denkt dat alles ok is terwijl dat niet zo is.

----------


## Whitefarmer

AFBLIJVEN!!!

Als je zulke vragen stelt, krijg je van mij de antwoorden niet!

Ga naar de lokale electronika/technische reparatie zaak en vraag of ze het daar voor je doen tegen een kleine vergoeding.

----------


## Boi

> Nee, tussen fase en 0. Wisselspanning heeft geen + en - pool.
> 
> Groet, Rob.



Ja dat weet ik, logisch dat het op de fase en de 0 moet, was even een simplistische uitdrukking.

----------


## Boi

> Renee bedoelt dat als de nulgeleider onderbroken is, de 3 ledjes toch blijven branden en je dus denkt dat alles ok is terwijl dat niet zo is.



Worden zoals het er nu naar uit ziet deze neon indicator-230v-green,
Hebben die er ook last van dat ze blijven branden indien de 0 onderbroken is?

----------


## laserguy

aan 11.78 per stuk en dan nog eens eenmalig 25 euro verzendkosten. "Goe zot" zeggen wij dan in België. Loop even naar de elektronicashop om de hoek en haal gewoon een aantal neonlampjes van 1 tot 2 euro per stuk. Waarom is het blijkbaar een verplichting om alles veel moeilijker te maken dan het is???

----------


## Boi

> AFBLIJVEN!!!
> 
> Als je zulke vragen stelt, krijg je van mij de antwoorden niet!
> 
> Ga naar de lokale electronika/technische reparatie zaak en vraag of ze het daar voor je doen tegen een kleine vergoeding.



A] die zit hier niet,
B] we zitten hier om elkaar te helpen,
C] als je met krachtstroom omgaat houdt het niet in dat je gelijk dan ook dit weet.

----------


## Boi

> aan 11.78 per stuk en dan nog eens eenmalig 25 euro verzendkosten. "Goe zot" zeggen wij dan in België. Loop even naar de elektronicashop om de hoek en haal gewoon een aantal neonlampjes van 1 tot 2 euro per stuk. Waarom is het blijkbaar een verplichting om alles veel moeilijker te maken dan het is???



Die zit hier niet, ben dus aangewezen om te bestellen via internet.
maar het worden deze:
240v/neon-indicator-green

----------


## laserguy

Ok, nog te veel, maar aanvaardbaar als er niks dicht in de buurt zit.

----------


## jeroenw

Ik ga nu vloeken in de kerk  :Smile: 
maar met groot genoege weerstanden en met 4 ledjes kun je 3 fasen en een 0 detecteren....

(3f naar pe voor f controle, 1f naar 0 voor 0 aanwezigheid, stromen <1mA houden)

maar dit alleen als je weet wat je doet, anders is het of poef ledjes weg of poef aardlek eruit

----------


## Boi

Ach niet iedereen heeft een micro-electronica opleiding omdat zo even te maken.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik ga nu vloeken in de kerk 
> maar met groot genoege weerstanden en met 4 ledjes kun je 3 fasen en een 0 detecteren....



Om verder te vloeken, kun je ook nog detecteren (met zeners bijvoorbeeld) of er wel voldoende spanning staat. Maar indien je niet precies weet hoe, inderdaad niet doen!

----------


## speakertech

> aan 11.78 per stuk en dan nog eens eenmalig 25 euro verzendkosten. "Goe zot" zeggen wij dan in België. Loop even naar de elektronicashop om de hoek en haal gewoon een aantal neonlampjes van 1 tot 2 euro per stuk. Waarom is het blijkbaar een verplichting om alles veel moeilijker te maken dan het is???



Zot?, dat valt toch mee! 2,82 euro bij Farnell en het is geen Amerika voorraad, dus ook geen extra verzendkosten. Wel de BTW.

Overigens zullen deze en ook andere indicatielampjes gewoon branden als er geen nul aanwezig is in het driefasensysteem (althans onbelast). Ze worden in ster aangesloten en bij drie dezelfde lampjes gaat er door de nul draad geen stoom en die kan dus gewoon wegblijven. Ook als de spanningsverdeling helemaal scheef is door een fout zullen de lampjes gewoon branden. Dat is een van de merites van het driefasensysteem.

Ik ga daar echter niet verder over uitweiden. Als je geen electrotechnische opleiding hebt, is knutselen met driefasensystemen niet alleen onverstandig, maar ook levens gevaarlijk. Het beste is dat je door een installateur een kast laat bouwen waarin de  gevraagde lampjes zitten, maar ook een zgn spanningsbewakingsrelais. Dat schakelt de uitgang af als de spanning op een van de fasen niet correct is. De grenzen zijn instelbaar. Het is nog betrouwbaarder dan vooraf meten of alles in orde is, vanwege het feit dat de monitoring van de fasen continue plaatsvindt. De aangesloten apparatuur is dus ook beveiligd als er tussentijds iets met het lichtnet gebeurt.
Evenwel, het blijft specialistenwerk en adviezen op dit forum over driefasenvoeding zul je niet gemakkelijk krijgen, omdat die goedbedoelde raad altijd weer verkeerd gelezen of begrepen kan worden.

Speakertech.

----------


## Boi

Speakertech bedankt, het gaat er om om in de kant en klare sloffen van showtec, die krachtstroom splitters, een controle lampje te hebben of er wel prik op de fasen staat. Daarom dacht ik aan ledjes maar die controle lampjes van farnell lijken mij net zo goed te werken, als ik zo'n lampje tussen een fase en de 0 zet.

----------


## speakertech

> Ik ga nu vloeken in de kerk 
> maar met groot genoege weerstanden en met 4 ledjes kun je 3 fasen en een 0 detecteren....
> 
> (3f naar pe voor f controle, 1f naar 0 voor 0 aanwezigheid, stromen <1mA houden)
> 
> maar dit alleen als je weet wat je doet, anders is het of poef ledjes weg of poef aardlek eruit



Ja en dat gaat een periode goed en bij de volgende wordt de sperspanning overschreden, dag led!. Komen dus ook nog diodes aan te pas. De dissipatie in de weerstanden is tamelijk groot en moet ook nog veilig zijn. 

Doelbewust stroom door de PE laten lopen is helemaal fout. Er zal maar een probleem zijn met PE, staat alles onder spanning. Hoe verzin je het!!!
Wordt een gevaarlijk knutselobject, afblijven dus niet doen.

Speakertech

Ik denk dat modje dit topic op veiligheid moet beoordelen...........

----------

